
Founder Inner Conflict: Engineer vs. Entrepreneur - bradt
http://bradt.ca/archives/founder-inner-conflict-engineer-vs-entrepreneur/
======
josephjrobison
Great piece...the duality of man. The yin and the yang, etc.

